# Green Water and Shrimp



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a 10 gallon tank. Only plants in there are mosses.
Lighting is two screw in 12 watt compact fluros (best light for a 10 gallon ime/imo)
I run the lights 24/7. :^)

I recently added moss from a member of the forum, and now I have green water.

Tank has Sakura and Crystal Red Shrimps.

*Will having green water benefit my shrimp colony in anyway?*

I know to get rid of it, I only need to do a few water changes and dial back my lighting schedule.

Thanks,
-Gordon


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

Don't think it would help RCS or CRS any. It *would* help if you were trying to breed shrimp that have a planktonic larval stage, e.g. the common American ghost/glass shrimp.

I suppose green water could actually hurt with other shrimp varieties, if it was "thick" enough to significantly cut down on the amount of light reaching the substrate/plants/hardscape, which would in turn reduce the amount of algae & microorganism growth on those surfaces, since it is that surface biofilm that makes up the majority of the diet of your dwarf shrimp. But realistically, your green water problem would have to be pretty bad in order to cut down the light that much.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Figure that, its just a pale yellow since lights are on 24/7.
Probably algae I picked up off one of my moss purchases.

At least its not beard or cyno!


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Nov 26, 2010)

I have always wondered if a couple of bamboo or wood shrimps would clear up green water in a small tank.

They are those fan-clawed fish... not too sure the proper name for this. :fish:


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

You know, that is a good question but not one I'm about to find out.

My tanks are in lock down. No new plants/inverts

I finally have two established colonies of Crystal shrimps! only took me 6 shipments to finally get it right.


----------



## matt12 (Nov 21, 2010)

I have found great sucsess raising tiger shrimp in 2.5g tanks with green water. the growth rates seem to be faster


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Mine isn't pea soup green. But its green haze.
I've been pulling out a gallon of water or so every couple days.
Might have to change my lighting schedule a bit.
-Gordon


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

green water or eutrophication is when unicellular algae take over because of a unbalanced ecosystem. then the algae dies off due to overpopulation and competition for resources and bacteria comes in to break down their "dead bodies". shrimp do not like unbalanced ecosystems and the bacterial boom that comes in after the algae died causes low dissolved oxygen levels for the shrimp. as a result, shrimp will get really stressed or die fro lack of O2.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah, I've been addressing the issue. Seeing less of the green water though its still populated in the tank. I've pulled a bulb out so there is less light = less algae.

-Gordon


----------

